# my first betta



## starr (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi folks my name is Starr, I have own fish for 15 or 20 years, but a few days ago when I was at Walmart I seen a little fish in a small bowl like jar thingy, he has a white body, red and blue fins, I felt so sorry for him, and brought him brought a 20 gallon tank {I was planning on getting angel fish} every thing to seat it up for my newest member new home, then off to my favorite pet shop to pick up my other new family members, I brought the betta into the pet shop with to show Ryan, my shop guy, he went nuts tell me he was a rare clown tail betta because of his coloring he then told me the do's and don'ts with a betta I was shocked about how mean they could be, really this little sweet thing in this tiny little bowl jar thingy, could kill just about any fish you put in his home, really, so after getting him, four angel fish, four coby cats, and two agle eaters, and a 10 gallon tank home, and seating them up my husband asked why I could not put breaded Dragon, in the tank with the tarbs I have, I explain though cute and sweet little colorful fish is a serial killer he laughted and said only I would find a serial killer fish, I told him he was way to cute, to leave him in that little jar thingy, so after 24 hours my little Breaded Dragon was in his new ten gallon tank, with his coby buddy, and new agle sisters I was told they were female, so here is my question what besides coby, and alge eaters with betta, and another question does any body know often Walmart feed their fish, I been feeding him once a day, he seem to always be hungry I know not to over feed but I am worried he not getting anoth because he picking at the gravel, and his plants and eats the pelts I put in the tank for the cory and alge eaters sould I add more flakes or feed twice a day thanks for your help and when I figure this out more I'll upload pics of Breaded Dragon and his new home


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

I would suggest switching from flakes to pellets for your betta food, they are less messy and it is easier to know how much your betta is getting food wise 

If you click the paper clip beside the smile face while making a post you can put a picture from your computer on here directly 

Can't wait for future posts!


----------



## starr (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you for you help what kind of pelt do I need to get I think the pet shop I use carries sevel diffent types


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Welcome! Your tank size sounds great, and you might want to head over to the "Betta Fish Compatibility" section to learn about what fish can live with your betta. They can be very good community fish. They get along with most of the fish you named, but those angel fish will be trouble. I think the fish you have is a "crown tail", not "clown tail" betta based on your avatar picture. They are a beautiful tail variety that you can now find at most stores that sell betta fish. I feed pellets once a day, but many here feed twice. Your fish will always act like they are starving, even when they are well fed.


----------



## starr (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you and he is know in my twenty thanks to a hair line crack in his tank, he know has five new friends but I am not sure who was more scared breaded dragon or mountain dew my Dorris fish they both do this stare down thing as for feeding its twice a day with topical pelts but he has firgured that my reef thingy more fun then picking at plants


----------

